# Bait fish ID



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Dad and I were fishing today and, in the gulf, probably between a half mile and a mile off shore. We got to a point where we simply couldn't get away from the bait in 20 feet of water. They were striking the top of the water like crazy, but the birds wouldn't come after them. There's a decent pic of one here, and I'm looking for an ID on them. Menhaden, maybe? For perspective, I think the baits were probably 6 to 7 inches in length and had yellow eyes (and I caught a king with one). Feedback is appreciated!

-R.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

w/out seeing the head looks like spanish sardine


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Rat. I really should have gotten a better pic. It has a mouth a little like a tarpon, if that helps.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.championbass.com/encyclopedia/spanish_sardine.html


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like a Thread Fin to me or Ely.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

+1 on the spanish sardine, they are always everywhere outside the Destin Pass.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto on Spanish Sardine. Threadfin Herring and Scaled Sardines (LY) are deeper bodied and compressed, not round.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Ditto on Spanish Sardine. Threadfin Herring and Scaled Sardines (LY) are deeper bodied and compressed, not round.


yep:yes:


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Appreciate it guys. Knowledge filed away for usage. I know where to catch these bad boys now, and they are abundant and apparently popular with the game fish around here, so I'm excited.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

was out troling with friend last wk had 2 lures out caught a box of fish on one lure , one 30 lb jack on other. the one catching fish was stretch 25 spanish sardine holo


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It is not a threadfin or an LY. Locals here have always called them a herring or spanish sardine. Great bait for everything.


----------

